# Buy An iPad 1, Buy An iPad 2, Buy An iPad 1, Buy An iPad 2, Buy An .............



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I don't have an iPad at all.  In the last couple of months I decided I just have to have one.  I don't think I would use it for much more than web surfing and playing games and I doubt it would ever leave the house so I'm fairly well settled that it will be a wifi only.  I waited until the big iPad 2 announcement to see if there were any surprises like higher prices.  But now I'm caught in a loop of buy a gen 1 and save some money or buy a gen 2.  Anyone else experiencing this dilemma?


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

No dilemma, for your self described needs get a refurbished Ipad1 at 350.00 they come with full warranty.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

A first gen will more than satisfy your needs I think.


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

I had the same dilemma.  I bought an ipad 1 refurbished for $349 - it was too much savings to pass up....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I can't argue with the advice to save money!  But if games are important to you, and graphic-intensive games might be on your agenda, the ipad 2 becomes more attractive as a way to future-proof yourself and head off the temptation to upgrade for another year or two down the road.

Partly it depends on how important the $150 is to you.  If spending the extra money if only a minor irritant, I'd get the ipad 2.  If it is your discretionary money for a month or more, the refurb is clearly the way to go.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

iPad 2 for me (if I get one) as I really want the camera's for Skype and Facetime as I do those a ton on my laptop and would rather do it on a tablet when chatting in bed etc.

If you don't need the camera, then I'd go with the cheap iPad 1 refurbs as it's not worth paying more for just being a little faster and thinner etc.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

If I was buying one now, I'd get the new one. Although I won't be upgrading.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Appreciate all the replies.  I finally made a decision and ordered a refurb 16gb wifi only.  I could justify paying the lower price for what will be basically a toy.  I also rationalized that if I really liked it and used it a lot I can go for the next gen ipad whenever it may appear.   Now I'm off to shop for covers and cases and so many are on "sale" now that newer ipad has been introduced.


----------



## Skurken (Mar 7, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I can't argue with the advice to save money! But if games are important to you, and graphic-intensive games might be on your agenda, the ipad2 smart covers becomes more attractive as a way to future-proof yourself and head off the temptation to upgrade for another year or two down the road.
> 
> Partly it depends on how important the $150 is to you. If spending the extra money if only a minor irritant, I'd get the ipad 2 case. If it is your discretionary money for a month or more, the refurb is clearly the way to go.
> 
> Sent from my Sprint EVO using ipad 2 covers


I AGREE WITH YOU


----------



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

I see you already decided on an original ipad, and I cant knock the choice, its a great device and sure you will love it!  But I wanted to give my $.02 for anyone else considering the same choice.

I would advise strong caution against going with a ipad 1 at this time.  I dont think most people realize just how big the performance gap is between the two generations.  Its not a big deal now, because every app on the app store is designed to run great on the original ipad.  But give it a little time, id guess 6 months, and apps are going to start coming out that are optimized for the ipad 2.  Sooner if it sells really well.  It will be games first, other apps later, and they will run like crap on ipad 1.  

The writing is already on the wall and its called the iphone 3g.  Ask any iphone 3g user how their phone is working right now and im sure they will tell you.  I work at a wireless store that sells iphones, and I hear about the iphone 3g all the time.  Its about as good at running ios 4 and 3d games as a motorola razor.  And this is a phone that was sold new up until 9 months ago.

Apple does this kind of thing all the time, ask Power PC users lol!  So just consider carefully.  As I said just my $.02.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I think the power difference will mostly be moot.

There are what, 16 million iPad 1's out there?  Thus most apps will be designed to run on both the iPad 1 and 2.

Plus, most people's use of tablet is very simple apps like web browsers, e-mail, newspaper, magazines, simple games like Angry Birds, streaming video with Netflix/Youtube etc.  None of that stuff needs much power.  Unless you want to use the few heavy duty apps like video editors such as iMovie, you'll probably never miss the extra power.

Apple is pretty good about not fragmenting their market too much with different OS's needed to run different Apps etc.  You usually get at least 2 or 3 generation updates before you device starts to really feel obsolete.


----------



## guybell (Feb 3, 2011)

The main problem is that there are already rumors of ipad 3 around Christmas. So if you buy an ipad 1 you'll be 2 generations behind.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'd be shocked if that rumor panned out.  Apple is pretty good about mostly sticking to their yearly cycle.  I wouldn't look for an iPad 3 until March 2012 personally.

Plus it's just a matter of what you want to do.  If you just want to surf the net, do e-mail, read e-books, newspapers, magazines etc. then even the iPad 1 will do everything you need as none of those apps need much power and those type of apps tend to stay backwards compatible across devices.  Especially since the iPad 1 just got the new OS version that's coming preloaded on the iPad 2 yesterday.

If you need webcam then get an iPad 2, and also get a bit more speed and ability to run things like iMovie that may need more power (though some sites suggest the iPad 1 can run it via a hack).

About the only things I see them adding to the iPad 3 are a higher resolution screen and better cameras.  Neither of which I care about enough to want to wait for it or to upgrade from the iPad 2 in a year or whenever.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

It's ludicrous to think they will release an iPad 3 at Christmas. I think for the OP's needs the iPad 1 will do just fine. I'm upgrading to the 2. My kids love the iPad & they always take it away from me.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The ipad 3 rumors I've seen
suggested that a smaller ipad with a six or seven inch screen might be released later this year, so it isn't exactly a case of disrupting the annual upgrade cycle.

I have no clue or opinion whether the rumors are true or not!
Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I think Jobs shot down the smaller iPad rumor.

Personally I have no interest in a smaller tablet!  I'd actually like a screen an inch or two bigger to better handle letter sized documents personally!


----------



## guybell (Feb 3, 2011)

monkeyluis said:


> It's ludicrous to think they will release an iPad 3 at Christmas. I think for the OP's needs the iPad 1 will do just fine. I'm upgrading to the 2. My kids love the iPad & they always take it away from me.


Actually, if you do some googeling, some are predicting before Christmas, maybe Sept.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

guybell said:


> Actually, if you do some googeling, some are predicting before Christmas, maybe Sept.


I don't believe it until I hear it from apple or the messiah himself Steve Jobs.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A few months ago, Steve Jobs severely badmouthed tablets wit seven inch screens as "too small to read, and impossible to use as touch devices without sticking your finger in a pencil sharpener." It's true, he really did!

I guess the tiny and unusable screens on the iphone and ipod touch are why nobody ever buys those devices and they are such poor sellers!

Bloggers who have followed The pronouncements of Jobs for awhile say he has made similar statements denying the utility of a product in the past, then gone on to release the thing he dissed.  Which is fine, he has no obligation to tip off competitors about his plans!

I have no idea if Apple plans a min-i-Pad or not.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I guess the tiny and unusable screens on the iphone and ipod touch are why nobody ever buys those devices and they are such poor sellers!


Well there's a big difference in standard uses for a smart phone/mp3 player and a tablet. Most people aren't doing much websurfing or reading etc. on their phones. Just a tad here or there in a pinch.

Vs. a tablet which people will use as their main surfing and reading device etc.

I personally have a hard time seeing a use for a 7 inch tablet. It's still too big to be pocketable like a smart phone and screen is too small (IMO) for net surfing etc. Would be fine for reading novels--but I'll stick with my K3 for that. But net surfing, news papers etc. are better on a bigger screen, and things like PDFs, word documents and magazines could use a screen an inch or two bigger even to cut down on zooming and scrolling (or having to read 1/2 page at a time in landscape).


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

I just bought an iPad 1, 32 gig, not a refurb. I wanted it primarily for writing, so I decided that iPad 1 suited my needs for the foreseeable future, and I opted for the 32 gigs to give me plenty of room for some of my music, apps, and files, which should help the iPad serve me well for a longer time period.


----------



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

I just wanted to revise me previous post not that I actually have an iPad 2.  First, the processor really isnt that much faster, not like the tech blogs were saying anyway.  Yes, its a noticeable difference, but its as noticeable as I was thinking it would be.  Second, the graphics really are THAT much faster.  Games run allot smoother and the ipad optimized games look allot better.

But for me the biggest buzz kill so far has been the build/design of the 2.  Where the iPad 1 felt like it was built like a tank, the 2 seems, well, cheap.  The body flexes, and there have been well documented problems with the backlight.  My backlight is bleeding, just like everyone else's, and that combined with the body flex has me having second thoughts.

The iPad 1 really felt like a better design to me, and that, with the cheaper price, makes me think it might be the better choice for most.  If you dont play games anyway.


----------

